# DIRECTV Application for iPad 1.3.1: First Look/Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet

DIRECTV's Application for iPad takes the next jump with version 1.3.1, which adds Live TV viewing to the app!










Please enjoy this visual tour through the new features available in version 1.3 (including those added in 1.2.6.)

DIRECTV App for iPad Walkthough

Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Live TV is available when connected to the same LAN as your receivers. The following channels are expected to be available on rollout (subject to change without notice):

101 - Audience Network HD
202 - CNN HD
212 - NFL Network HD
213 - MLB Network HD
215 - NHL Network HD
216 - NBA TV HD
217 - Tennis Channel HD
218 - Golf Channel HD
229 - HGTV HD
231 - Food Network HD
237 - Bravo HD
242 - USA Network HD
244 - SyFy Channel HD
245 - TNT HD
247 - TBS HD
248 - FX HD
249 - Comedy Central HD
252 - Lifetime HD
254 - AMC HD
265 - A&E HD
266 - Biography Channel HD
269 - History Channel HD
276 - National Geographic Channel HD
277 - Travel Channel HD
278 - Discovery Channel HD
280 - The Learning Channel HD
281 - Velocity 
282 - Animal Planet HD
284 - Science Channel HD
286 - Planet Green HD
296 - Cartoon Network HD
312 - Hallmark Channel HD
355 - CNBC HD
356 - MSNBC HD
359 - Fox Business Network HD
360 - FOX News HD
402 - Univision HD
549 - Showtime Extreme HD
560 - Hallmark Movie Channel HD
562 - MGM HD
603 - VERSUS HD
607 - Speed HD
610 - Big Ten Network HD
619 - FOX Soccer Channel HD

*(note: you must have a programming package that includes the channel in order to watch it. )*


----------



## MysteryMan

Nice


----------



## dualsub2006

Looks like the live streaming is only about 30 seconds or so behind the TV. I would have thought it would be a little longer delay. For me, this is a nice start in terms of channel availability. 

Very nice bonus feature to an already great app.


----------



## say-what

Nice update. Interesting that some of the Fox channels that are caught in the contract dispute are available for streaming.


----------



## LameLefty

Excellent job as usual on the First Look, Stuart.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

A very nice offering congrats DirecTV.

Nice job on the Walk-Through as well.

Hopefully we'll see Android version in the future some day too.


----------



## Kevin F

Can't wait to try it out when I get home.


----------



## Go Beavs

Great job on the walkthrough! Very professional as always. :up:

With this update, I think I just gained a new TV in my house!


----------



## Vinny

Great walk thru...great app. Thanks to the testing team and the first look team. Another great job by DirecTV and DBSTalk.


----------



## Steve

Double-check you actually get 1.3.1. Apple is advertising it in my App Store, but it's still delivering 1.2.6. It can take a day or two for Apple to fully-update the Store cloud.

You can see which version you installed under Settings, About.


----------



## SParker

Can programs recorded be watched on the iPad app?


----------



## bobnielsen

hdtvfan0001 said:


> A very nice offering congrats DirecTV.
> 
> Nice job on the Walk-Through as well.
> 
> Hopefully we'll see Android version in the future some day too.


I hope that happens.


----------



## Steve

SParker said:


> Can programs recorded be watched on the iPad app?


No. Just the LIVE channels listed above.

Hope we can view recordings in the future, tho!


----------



## Go Beavs

SParker said:


> Can programs recorded be watched on the iPad app?


No.

I really do hope that gets added in version 1.4.


----------



## Linxs

The update is now live. I'm using it right now and watching TBS. So far its working great.


----------



## KSbugeater

If the ipad doesn't use any of your receivers' tuners, where does the signal come from? Is it the same as VOD: Internet? If so, how fast does your internet need to be to watch Live TV?


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Do I understand correctly that I do NOT need whole home service to see the listed channels on my iPad?


----------



## dualsub2006

"SParker" said:


> Can programs recorded be watched on the iPad app?


Recordings can't be viewed on the iPad, and given what the Nomad has to go through to transcode a recording for the iPad I'm not sure it's coming any time soon. It would be nice, but I can't see it happening.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You do not need whole home service to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## dualsub2006

"Captain Spaulding" said:


> Do I understand correctly that I do NOT need whole home service to see the listed channels on my iPad?


You don't need whole home, but your receiver and IPad need to be on the same network.


----------



## LameLefty

KSbugeater said:


> If the ipad doesn't use any of your receivers' tuners, where does the signal come from? Is it the same as VOD: Internet? If so, how fast does your internet need to be to watch Live TV?


Streaming from your home internet connection. I don't know for sure about the minimum speed necessary. Probably at least a few hundreds kilobits per second as a bare minimum.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

KSbugeater said:


> If the ipad doesn't use any of your receivers' tuners, where does the signal come from? Is it the same as VOD: Internet? If so, how fast does your internet need to be to watch Live TV?


Recordings come from DIRECTV's servers. I don't know what the minimum speed requirement is.


----------



## dave29

Nice! Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## lucky13

Looks like a winner.
Will update my iPad soon.

Will this app also work on the iPod Touch?


----------



## LameLefty

lucky13 said:


> Will this app also work on the iPod Touch?


Nope, it's iPad-only. Don't know if that will change or not.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It will not.


----------



## cypherx

Getting an error message trying to see the PDF:
AccessDeniedAccess Denied989C9DBA845373ABL81NfenkDNHkZgnWFoQMtOTWctCDEWqjTRELhZt67o73PsZj+z9Vtvj3hPapdinP


Anyway, wow this was way out of left field! Can't wait to get home and try it! Hope they update the iPhone app as well.


----------



## lucky13

LameLefty said:


> Nope, it's iPad-only. Don't know if that will change or not.


Too bad. My wife will be disappointed.
And I will lose control of the iPad.


----------



## woj027

when will they come out with an app for the Apple computers like the iMac, Macbook Pro, and Macbook Air? 

My wife has a Macbook Air and would absolutely love it if they had this app for her laptop. 

why no love for the laptops?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

cypherx said:


> Getting an error message trying to see the PDF:
> AccessDeniedAccess Denied989C9DBA845373ABL81NfenkDNHkZgnWFoQMtOTWctCDEWqjTRELhZt67o73PsZj+z9Vtvj3hPapdinP
> 
> Anyway, wow this was way out of left field! Can't wait to get home and try it! Hope they update the iPhone app as well.


Are you trying to read it via an iPad through the DBSTalk App?


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Well this just convinced me to get an iPad!


----------



## cypherx

"Earl Bonovich" said:


> Are you trying to read it via an iPad through the DBSTalk App?


iPhone actually.


----------



## dualsub2006

If this was mentioned in the first look PDF I didn't see it, but AirPlay streaming to an Apple TV is not supported.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yeah... try going to the regular web site and clicking on the link there.


----------



## mattgwyther

"woj027" said:


> when will they come out with an app for the Apple computers like the iMac, Macbook Pro, and Macbook Air?
> 
> My wife has a Macbook Air and would absolutely love it if they had this app for her laptop.
> 
> why no love for the laptops?


I would love it as well, but I think the laptops are going to be supported by the TVEverywhere websites.... Too bad not a lot of live tv


----------



## SParker

This is a good idea and it looks alright but for someone like me with slow internet speeds its not real ideal. I was hoping it would view from my internal network from one of the HR2X's.


----------



## tuff bob

say-what said:


> Nice update. Interesting that some of the Fox channels that are caught in the contract dispute are available for streaming.


Yeah - FOX Soccer is currently running a crawl about the dispute and its showing on the ipad stream :lol:


----------



## dualsub2006

"SParker" said:


> This is a good idea and it looks alright but for someone like me with slow internet speeds its not real ideal. I was hoping it would view from my internal network from one of the HR2X's.


You gotta look at it like this, the Nomad has to transcode a program in real time because of limitations in the DVR. Those same limitations would prevent you from being able to stream live or recorded content straight from the DVR.

Maybe a software change would correct it, maybe it would take a new type of hardware. Either way, I think it's just not physically possible to do it.


----------



## Steve

dualsub2006 said:


> You gotta look at it like this, the Nomad has to transcode a program in real time because of limitations in the DVR. *Those same limitations would prevent you from being able to stream live or recorded content straight from the DVR.*


Nomad transcodes so you don't have to copy 4 GB's of data per hour to your 4" or 10" mobile device.

DirecTV2PC streams that same 4GB/hour fine for most folks, over wireless G or N in the home.


----------



## Paulster69

I downloaded the app but I don't see the option to live stream. Is this beta testers only?


----------



## Steve

Paulster69 said:


> I downloaded the app but I don't see the option to live stream. Is this beta testers only?


Check "settings", "about", and make sure you got version 1.3.1. Some of us are still getting 1.2.6.


----------



## cypherx

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> Yeah... try going to the regular web site and clicking on the link there.


Thanks that works.

Safari takes me to hr20.dbstalk.com
iPhone dbstalk app takes me to apicdn.viglink.com (weird!)

Anyway great first look as always!

Hope they use this streaming network to beef up VOD offerings in the future (like cables select and play DVR or NOT--- unlike DirecTVs select and record DVR ONLY).

Next suggestion is to bring recording management to the iPad (to do, history, series priorities, etc) and maybe the ability to search VOD and tag stuff to download so via MRV you can watch VOD in another non DVR room since you could use the iPad to navigate it (since VOD doesn't do instant streaming).

So those two would make it virtually feature complete. Right now I am very happy with the progress and a huge kudos to the DirecTV team for making this magic happen!


----------



## inkahauts

Steve said:


> Nomad transcodes so you don't have to copy 4 GB's of data per hour to your 4" or 10" mobile device.
> 
> DirecTV2PC streams that same 4GB/hour fine for most folks, over wireless G or N in the home.


And works great too. 

Yeah, I think there are steps, hopefully we will see streaming of recorded content. I do wonder why it won't work with AirPlay. Is it just something they are gong to add, or is it more of a you need a receiver to view on a big screen, we don't want you to have a way to watch on a tv without a receiver.


----------



## Steve

Just tried downloading again via the iPad, and I finally got 1.3.1! :up:


----------



## BudShark

dualsub2006 said:


> If this was mentioned in the first look PDF I didn't see it, but AirPlay streaming to an Apple TV is not supported.




Airpway pwease... (as my 2 year old says when he wants to show whats on the iPad on the TV)

It is a very underutilized and killer feature. Not sure what the issue is, but I'm guessing because its displaying on a "TV" (yes, the same TV you can hook up to via HDMI output or Airplay video mirroring and watch it anyways).

EyeTV allows Airplay from their app and it is a ridiculously killer feature. I can turn on streaming from my iMac, connect via the EyeTV app, and airplay live TV to any TV I have. Its phenomenal.

Really glad to see this continued development on the DirecTV iPad app, and its a really great job and app - but please add AirPlay support.


----------



## woj027

mattgwyther said:


> I would love it as well, but I think the laptops are going to be supported by the TVEverywhere websites.... Too bad not a lot of live tv


Yea, that doesn't do me any good. TV everywhere should be called SOME-TVmostplaces


----------



## peds48

dualsub2006 said:


> You gotta look at it like this, the Nomad has to transcode a program in real time because of limitations in the DVR. Those same limitations would prevent you from being able to stream live or recorded content straight from the DVR.
> 
> Maybe a software change would correct it, maybe it would take a new type of hardware. Either way, I think it's just not physically possible to do it.


May be merging the the Nomad IPad app (when and if it comes out) to tech DirecTV app. so you would still need the Nomad to transcode, but a module would contain those recordings. that would be sweet!:love1:


----------



## Steve

Live streaming works great!

Can't speak for others, but I'd love a set-up option to show the volume slider _instead _of the scrubber bar in the small LIVE TV window. Right now, there's no _on-screen_ volume option unless you go full-screen.

Ya, I know there are hard volume buttons on the iPad itself, but I never use 'em, if I can avoid it.


----------



## lparsons21

Great update! And great first look as usual.

I was missing this ability when I moved to D* from E*. It is so handy to watch while laying down getting ready to fall asleep. This is a biggie!


----------



## Steve

One feature that may not be obvious to folks is you can size the LIVE TV window down to postage stamp size if you want, to keep it out of the way while you're using the app to browse the guide and set up recordings, e.g.

You can resize by grabbing the tab on the lower right hand corner. Then press and hold anywhere in the middle of the screen to move it around.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You can also minimize it by dragging it to the lower right corner.


----------



## cypherx

"Steve" said:


> Ya, I know there are hard volume buttons on the iPad itself, but I never use 'em, if I can avoid it.


I know what you mean. The way I hold my iPad it feels the volume buttons are backwards. Volume buttons are on top the way I hold it (landscape) and when I push the 'left' volume button the volume graphic goes to the right and turns it up! I know this is an apple issue. You'd think they could fix that since it knows it's orientation.


----------



## Steve

Stuart Sweet said:


> You can also minimize it by dragging it to the lower right corner.


Cool!


----------



## TBoneit

lparsons21 said:


> Great update! And great first look as usual.
> 
> I was missing this ability when I moved to D* from E*. It is so handy to watch while laying down getting ready to fall asleep. This is a biggie!


Dishnetwork has streaming?



SParker said:


> This is a good idea and it looks alright but for someone like me with slow internet speeds its not real ideal. I was hoping it would view from my internal network from one of the HR2X's.


Look at it as getting a free STB that has no monthly fee either.


----------



## inkahauts

BudShark said:


> Airpway pwease... (as my 2 year old says when he wants to show whats on the iPad on the TV)
> 
> It is a very underutilized and killer feature. Not sure what the issue is, but I'm guessing because its displaying on a "TV" (yes, the same TV you can hook up to via HDMI output or Airplay video mirroring and watch it anyways).
> 
> EyeTV allows Airplay from their app and it is a ridiculously killer feature. I can turn on streaming from my iMac, connect via the EyeTV app, and airplay live TV to any TV I have. Its phenomenal.
> 
> Really glad to see this continued development on the DirecTV iPad app, and its a really great job and app - but please add AirPlay support.


Now that I see they have a kind of airplay built into the app, but it just send the program to the current dvr, I have a feeliong true apple tv airplay will never come. My question on that one though is do you not miss a few seconds of your show, or does it flip the channel and then pause till it can catch the show without any time loss and then your simply in the buffer by 30 seconds or what have you?

Resizing and moving it is very nice.


----------



## cforrest

Looks like Cablevision's app that allows for watching live TV within your home network. I am not sure what is good about it, since most people have TVs everywhere they watch TV in their house, exception being the bathroom perhaps. Wish content owners would allow for outside the network streaming ala Slingbox, etc. If that ever happens then these apps would be great IMO, until then not something I am excited about personally.


----------



## austen0316

Any update on android version?


----------



## lparsons21

TBoneit said:


> Dishnetwork has streaming?


Yes, the Dish iPad app has had streaming for quite awhile. Just like the Direct one, it requires you to be within your own network.


----------



## rey_1178

sweet! thank you!


----------



## cypherx

I just read on engadget that it detects if your jailbroken and wont even launch? Is this true?

Someone save me the hassle of backing up the current app before trying this.

If that's true then I'll have to wait for a crack similar to the Time Warner and Cablevision cracks... Or dissect those and see if I can get them to work with this.


----------



## keith_benedict

It's a pity iPhone and iPod Touch owners keep getting overlooked.


----------



## General Custer

Great for watching live tv but there is no audio!


----------



## Go Beavs

inkahauts said:


> Now that I see they have a kind of airplay built into the app, but it just send the program to the current dvr, I have a feeliong true apple tv airplay will never come. My question on that one though is do you not miss a few seconds of your show, or does it flip the channel and then pause till it can catch the show without any time loss and then your simply in the buffer by 30 seconds or what have you?
> 
> Resizing and moving it is very nice.


When you select "watch on tv" from the live tv window, I believe it simply changes the channel on the selected receiver.


----------



## Go Beavs

cypherx said:


> I just read on engadget that it detects if your jailbroken and wont even launch? Is this true?
> 
> Someone save me the hassle of backing up the current app before trying this.
> 
> If that's true then I'll have to wait for a crack similar to the Time Warner and Cablevision cracks... Or dissect those and see if I can get them to work with this.


Yeah that's true, it won't run on a jailbroken iPad.


----------



## Draconis

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah... try going to the regular web site and clicking on the link there.


Thing is, the corporate firewall does not allow the download. Odd, it used to, guess I'll have to download it when I get home.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

austen0316 said:


> Any update on android version?


No update, but you haven't been forgotten.



rey_1178 said:


> sweet! thank you!


1178! You're welcome!



cypherx said:


> I just read on engadget that it detects if your jailbroken and wont even launch? Is this true?


Yes that's true.



keith_benedict said:


> It's a pity iPhone and iPod Touch owners keep getting overlooked.


I wouldn't say that at all. The iPhone app is very robust, it just isn't designed to do the same thing.



General Custer said:


> Great for watching live tv but there is no audio!


Try adjusting the volume on the iPad. There is audio.



Go Beavs said:


> When you select "watch on tv" from the live tv window, I believe it simply changes the channel on the selected receiver.


Yes that's true. You can also tap and hold until you see a blue glow under your finger, then flick to the top of the app to do the same thing.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Did I miss any questions?


----------



## JMII

TBoneit said:


> Look at it as getting a free STB that has no monthly fee either.


Wonder how long before DirecTV starts charging for this stuff?



keith_benedict said:


> It's a pity iPhone and iPod Touch owners keep getting overlooked.


My guess is the CPU speed of the iPhone (pre 4S) and iPod Touch are not fast enough to process live video. Also screen size comes into play, they would have to completely redesign the UI to work on a much smaller screen.

Can't wait to go home and try this. Seems like a great way for the wife to sit next to me and watch her channels while I'm watching the game. We can watch TV "together" but different shows. If they can add the ability to watch recordings that would be even better.

Just thought of another MAJOR advantage: rain fade! If the data is streaming off DirecTV servers then you could watch TV even if the satellite signal is not available. This could be a huge deal in FL during hurricane season.


----------



## woj027

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> Did I miss any questions?


Yea, where's the love for Mac's running OS X ? iMac MacBook,MacBook pro, MacBook air

They have an app store too


----------



## General Custer

That was the obvious thing to do.

Volume is all the way up and no audio still.


----------



## General Custer

Rebooted iPad and still no audio.

Suggestions?


----------



## sonofcool

Watching CNBC now from my home office (been putting off putting a TV in here forever). Very cool! Now I'm ready to be able to Pause, etc!


----------



## BudShark

General Custer said:


> That was the obvious thing to do.
> 
> Volume is all the way up and no audio still.


I bet your mute toggle is set to control screen rotation.

Go into settings, change the toggle back to Mute, toggle between mute off/on, verify mute is off, go into the app, hear the sweet sounds of live TV... leave the mute off and you should be able to move it back to controlling screen rotation without affecting your sound.

Hopefully this works...


----------



## Groundhog45

This is a cool app. Makes me think about getting an iPad finally.


----------



## HX_Guy

Love this idea but I don't understand why not all channels are available. 

I mean I get it's some sort of licensing thing and the networks aren't allowing it but what I don't get is why? You're still in your home...why does it matter if you are watching their programming on your regular TV while sitting on your couch or if you're watching on the iPad while in the backyard? Aren't you seeing the same programming?


----------



## jford951

Thats great !!!! cant wait to get home and try it out


----------



## LameLefty

HX_Guy said:


> Love this idea but I don't understand why not all channels are available.
> 
> I mean I get it's some sort of licensing thing and the networks aren't allowing it but what I don't get is why? You're still in your home...why does it matter if you are watching their programming on your regular TV while sitting on your couch or if you're watching on the iPad while in the backyard? Aren't you seeing the same programming?


Totally agree but we're not the ones to address this to. Write letters to the content providers who impose the restrictions.


----------



## tunce

woj027 said:


> Yea, where's the love for Mac's running OS X ? iMac MacBook,MacBook pro, MacBook air
> 
> They have an app store too


I am sure it is not that difficult to port the app to run on Lion. As we have a team that develops app for the iOS platform and now with Lion's subsets they are more similar in structure. So bottom line is if DirecTV wants to bring it out to the full Mac OS they can in a short time.

I would love that too, MacBook Pro TV = Joy.


----------



## BrettStah

Cant wait to try it when I get home!

As mentioned by someone else, this is a great first step... Ideally we would be able to watch recordings too from any DVR in the house.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

There will come a time for that...


----------



## Ed Campbell

It rocks.

Thought I was stuck with all sorts of problems because it wouldn't recognize my receiver - then, cripes, I forgot I got a refurb to replace my prev DVR a week ago and never had checked to see if my wifi dongle was recognized for Web access.

It wasn't.

Ran through the login at the DVR, again, and everything is working sweet as possible.

Delighted.


----------



## lparsons21

lparsons21 said:


> Yes, the Dish iPad app has had streaming for quite awhile. Just like the Direct one, it requires you to be within your own network.


Let me clarify this so there isn't confusion. With Dish the streaming was only with recorded stuff, no live streaming.

I used to set a recording to start just before going to bed sometimes, and then watch the recording slightly delayed... Worked fine.

I think I like the way D* is doing this a bit better even though there are only some programs/channels available. It gives a base to grow from...


----------



## Garyunc

works great!!! But why so few channels? That deserves a big BOOOO!!!!


----------



## General Custer

BudShark said:


> I bet your mute toggle is set to control screen rotation.
> 
> Go into settings, change the toggle back to Mute, toggle between mute off/on, verify mute is off, go into the app, hear the sweet sounds of live TV... leave the mute off and you should be able to move it back to controlling screen rotation without affecting your sound.
> 
> Hopefully this works...


This worked. Thanks!

How'd you figure this out?


----------



## dualsub2006

"Garyunc" said:


> works great!!! But why so few channels? That deserves a big BOOOO!!!!


Are you kidding me? DirecTV tosses out a major, FREE bone and you're not happy with it because the opening day channel selection is limited? You should show DirecTV your displeasure by uninstalling the app until more channels are made available.

Me? I love it so far. It works great.


----------



## loudo

Don't own an iPad but that may change with this App. Nice review.


----------



## cypherx

Well if it doesn't even launch if it detects a jailbroken ipad, I'm not even going to update.

They should of at least let you run the remote control, look at the guide and playlist. Don't know what the big deal is about being jailbroken anyway. It has to be on your network for one, and 2, your logged in with your DirecTV username and password... so that's two factors of authentication proving what content you are allowed to watch.

Sitting this one out until a crack is developed. If I get some time maybe I'll try to modify TWC's crack to work with it.


----------



## markrogo

TBoneit said:


> Look at it as getting a free STB that has no monthly fee either.


A free STB that isn't a DVR and that has only some of your channels. Not blaming DirecTV here -- it's all contractual nonsense -- but it's not really a set-top box equivalent.

Still, it's a nice feature and if the programmers get their collective heads out of their collective asses and realize that these kinds of things are necessary to keep people's attention in a multi-screen world, hopefully more channels will be added over time. To the many of you that are complaining, you're all using common sense. Copyright holders sometimes do that ("why should they steal my movie and load it on the internet for people to download 100 copies of?") and often don't. This case is the latter. Time Warner, Cablevision, et al. have been fighting this battle for 2 years or more. The programmers have the temerity to ask for more money to allow the cable / satellite companies to send the same programs to the same customers over a different type of "set top box" -- in this case a tablet. It's quite frankly moronic; they should be begging to be included free. Why? Because attention spans are divided and even having 20% of the viewer's attention on that iPad is better than 0%. We'll see how this goes over time, but hopefully eventually more and more channels will be added.

As for live transcoding of DVR stuff, the iPad has plenty of power to manage that. Slingbox does the equivalent in real time just fine and I promise you the iPad in its current incarnation has far more processing power at its disposal. It's obviously not in the current version, but I suspect it will come down the road. At that point, this kind of solution seems to get really compelling.

(Everyone should see the current version of the app by now, just be aware there is a thing with the App Store that when new app versions are loaded, they take a while to propagate to everyone. That's why some of you upgraded early and didn't immediately get 1.3.1. The propagation typically completes in a couple of hours or less and seems to have done so by now.)


----------



## stevesussman71

Stuart Sweet said:


> Recordings come from DIRECTV's servers. I don't know what the minimum speed requirement is.


Didn't seem this was right at first but now it is talking to the internet intermittently. It seems to buffer quite a bit a la Netflix.

Peaks at 15-20Mb/s for TNT HD... again about the same as Netflix.


----------



## cskenney

stevesussman71 said:


> Didn't seem this was right at first but now it is talking to the internet intermittently. It seems to buffer quite a bit a la Netflix.
> 
> Peaks at 15-20Mb/s for TNT HD... again about the same as Netflix.


That could be a show stopper for me. I live in a rural area (one reason I use satellite TV) and my internet bandwidth is not good enough for Netflix or VOD. Why does my satellite provider need to consume bandwidth from another service?


----------



## lparsons21

This is certainly a big update and will just get better over time.

The next update I would like to see is a unified or viewable to-do list with the iPad app. Right now the consolidated and filterable by dvr playlist is very nice and was a much needed update.

And after that (or before, I'm flexible) a HDDVR playback to the iPad would be very nice.


----------



## gio12

NO ESPN, ESPN2 or ESPN U? FAIL. BUt keep going DIRECTV. Your getting there.


----------



## ecamp02

Forgive me if I've missed this, but is it actually streaming from the reciever in my home over my own network or is it streaming from the Internet? I have satellite internet service with usage caps and that's the reason it's important to me. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## litzdog911

ecamp02 said:


> Forgive me if I've missed this, but is it actually streaming from the reciever in my home over my own network or is it streaming from the Internet? I have satellite internet service with usage caps and that's the reason it's important to me. Thanks in advance for the help.


Not for you then. It's streaming from the internet.


----------



## Go Beavs

ecamp02 said:


> Forgive me if I've missed this, but is it actually streaming from the reciever in my home over my own network or is it streaming from the Internet? I have satellite internet service with usage caps and that's the reason it's important to me. Thanks in advance for the help.


It's not streaming from your receivers, it's streaming over the internet. It needs to see an HDDVR on your home network to enable streaming but, again, the video content comes over the internet.

EDIT: yeah, like *litzdog911* said.


----------



## keith_benedict

Stuart Sweet said:


> I wouldn't say that at all. The iPhone app is very robust, it just isn't designed to do the same thing.


I guess I should be more specific. With regard to being able to stream content, the iPhone is being left behind.

While the iPhone app may be robust, it is really only good for one thing: recording shows remotely. That's a neat feature, but I'd really like to be able to stream shows to my iPhone.


----------



## gio12

Warning! This will not install on a ios device that has been jailbroken!

A hack is available!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

gio12 said:


> NO ESPN, ESPN2 or ESPN U? FAIL. BUt keep going DIRECTV. Your getting there.


Patience. 


gio12 said:


> Warning! This will not install on a ios device that has been jailbroken!
> 
> A hack is available!


The reason it won't install on a jailbroken device... is the same reason you can't install on jailbroken devices from other content providers. DIRECTV has to show in good faith that it's not allowing its programming to be pirated.


----------



## TBoneit

lparsons21 said:


> Yes, the Dish iPad app has had streaming for quite awhile. Just like the Direct one, it requires you to be within your own network.


Thanks for the info. Sometimes I just like to know things.


----------



## Garyunc

dualsub2006 said:


> Are you kidding me? DirecTV tosses out a major, FREE bone and you're not happy with it because the opening day channel selection is limited? You should show DirecTV your displeasure by uninstalling the app until more channels are made available.
> 
> Me? I love it so far. It works great.


Yes while I do love what we got, D* is playing catch up with TWC on this one. They have had this ability for a while now.

I guess I am just spoiled in wanting all of the channels now but I will take what I can get for now....so yea Thanks D*


----------



## inkahauts

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes that's true. You can also tap and hold until you see a blue glow under your finger, then flick to the top of the app to do the same thing.


Ill need to play latter, but when you flick it, does it continue to play on the ipad too? Or does it stop?


----------



## TBoneit

markrogo said:


> A free STB that isn't a DVR and that has only some of your channels. Not blaming DirecTV here -- it's all contractual nonsense -- but it's not really a set-top box equivalent.


Well all STBs are not DVRs. Added functionality for no extra cost and some people are busy looking the gift horse in the mouth.

I used to clean out and reload old PCs, P3s or early P4s with small hard drives but working with XP, and give them away to people with none. Then I started getting people being picky and wanting the latest for free so I've gotten disgusted and stopped doing it.

Offer them a free 17" tube type display for free with a computer and not interested but they'll take the used 17" LCD for that price I work in a business and I can't give away something we sell for $79.

Sorry for the mini rant.


----------



## Rob77

There are other systems besides ipads......but I guess you don't care about the rest of us


----------



## gio12

Stuart Sweet said:


> Patience.
> 
> The reason it won't install on a jailbroken device... is the same reason you can't install on jailbroken devices from other content providers. DIRECTV has to show in good faith that it's not allowing its programming to be pirated.


Pirate what? Come on!


----------



## KenW

I'm not going to be home until late tomorrow, but I went ahead and installed the app. Since I'm not on my home LAN, I knew the streaming would not work, but I thought I'd check out the new features. 

When I fire up the app, it sits on the "Retrieving Account Details" message for a really long time (3-5 minutes). 

Once the home screen comes up, all of the boxes (Currently Watching, Live TV Streaming, and Guide Favorites) have the "Spinner", that doesn't seem to end. Even once the DVR button in the lower left shows "No Receiver", it's still spinning. 

I tried "Guide", but I get a blank screen with just the dates and times. Movies is also blank, with the Spinner showing "Loading...". Sports shows "On Later" and "Completed Today". When you flip the View Scores, they do show just fine. 

I was using the app to view the guide and schedule programs to record when I was not at home. Has this feature been lost?


----------



## skatingrocker17

Here's my issue:
iPad 2 4.3.3


----------



## rcw119

I'm not getting any audio...


----------



## tonyd79

lparsons21 said:


> Let me clarify this so there isn't confusion. With Dish the streaming was only with recorded stuff, no live streaming.
> 
> I used to set a recording to start just before going to bed sometimes, and then watch the recording slightly delayed... Worked fine.


That's pretty cool.


----------



## tonyd79

inkahauts said:


> Ill need to play latter, but when you flick it, does it continue to play on the ipad too? Or does it stop?


It continues.

Basically, it sends the channel number to the STB the same way it would if you used the ipad guide or remote to control it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

inkahauts said:


> Ill need to play latter, but when you flick it, does it continue to play on the ipad too? Or does it stop?


It stops playing on the iPad. The two wouldn't be in sync anyway.



Rob77 said:


> There are other systems besides ipads......but I guess you don't care about the rest of us


Not true, they're just going for the market leader first



rcw119 said:


> I'm not getting any audio...


Make sure the volume is set properly or try a different channel.


----------



## dualsub2006

"Rob77" said:


> There are other systems besides ipads......but I guess you don't care about the rest of us


And I'm sure DirecTV will be happy to publish an app for other systems just as soon as people start buying them. Until Android tablet sales are more than a statistical error you're just gonna have to wait.


----------



## jagrim

"Earl Bonovich" said:


> Are you trying to read it via an iPad through the DBSTalk App?


Earl,
I've been getting that same access denied with all the first looks while using the DBSTalk app. What does work is to hit the right arrow at the top then hit the link and the PDF will open fine.

AG


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm sorry, Earl doesn't work here anymore 

The issue has to do with some of our forum software being incompatible with the DBSTalk app, which we get from a third party. We are aware of it and we're working to see what can be done.


----------



## jagrim

Great first look as usual.

Hopefully, in the future it will let us stream anything we've subscribed to. 

Thanks DTV


----------



## DodgerKing

Now this APP FINALLY has value.:joy:


----------



## Rob77

Stuart Sweet said:


> Not true, they're just going for the market leader first


I guess as long as the apple fan boys are happy, that's all that really counts.....at least in the eyes of the famous DirecTV Engineering Department...that still hasn't fixed the basic issues like channel changing and program guide recovery. Yes I know new improvements are suppose to come out "soon".....we'll see I guess. "Action is louder then words"


----------



## jagrim

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> I'm sorry, Earl doesn't work here anymore
> 
> The issue has to do with some of our forum software being incompatible with the DBSTalk app, which we get from a third party. We are aware of it and we're working to see what can be done.


I know. Just answering a question since I get the same error. The workaround is only 1 additional tap.


----------



## FussyBob

This is just frantastic....

Two IPADS up and running.

I'm currently walking around the house and outside watching the BTN channel holding the IPAD in my left hand with a beer in the right. I'm ready to start changing the oil in my car in the garage and will just prop up the IPAD to watch CNBC while I'm doing this....I'm highly impressed!


You just gotta love this!!!!


Bob P.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Rob77, 

I wish it were possible to please everyone all the time. It does seem like a fairly sound marketing strategy to focus on the market-leading tablet, at least until it becomes easier to program for the Android tablets without coming out with different builds for different device/OS combinations, and when it becomes possible for a company like DIRECTV to satisfy its contract partners with regard to keeping content protected.


----------



## cypherx

Anyway the video quality is really good!

Back to the jailbreak thing... it's one thing to block STREAMING from jailbroken devices, but it should still allow you to remote control your receivers. It should just not ask you if you want to add on the live tv streaming. No idea that it's there, no idea that it *needs* to be 'fixed'.

Not that you can pirate anything off of it. Even on a jailbroken device, it plays on the screen. Plus they double authenticate you 1) DirecTV username and password and 2) checks home network for presence of your receiver.

I can't see what else you could do besides just use the app like any normal unjailbroken ipad.


----------



## Smidgerine

Yes I got it working on my jail broken iPad too. I wonder if I VPN from my office tomorrow if I can use the app on the iPad? I think my cisco rv220 will make it look like I'm on my home network, right?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think we can have a rational discussion about whether or not it "should" be allowed to work on a jailbroken device, but in the meantime there are contracts in place, and decisions have been made. DIRECTV will continue to exercise its right to build the app so that jailbroken devices are excluded.


----------



## DodgerKing

DodgerKing said:


> Now this APP FINALLY has value.:joy:


Scratch that. It is even more useless than before as now I cannot use it at all because my iPad is JB.

JB tablet with other APPs that allow me to stream the same channels from the same DVR anywhere is more important than a fancy remote APP that allows me to stream a limited number of channels within my house only. JB stays and DirecTV APP goes


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Smidgerine said:


> Yes I got it working on my jail broken iPad too. I wonder if I VPN from my office tomorrow if I can use the app on the iPad? I think my cisco rv220 will make it look like I'm on my home network, right?


I don't think that would work.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I would also like to say publicly, that I've decided that discussion of enabling this app to work on a jailbroken device is against forum rules. It's open to interpretation but I think it violates the rule against infringing on the rights of others. 

If you have any questions, please PM me. Do not post your questions here.


----------



## markrubi

Useless if I can't take it on the road. I have several hd tv's I paid good money for. Plus watching on reg tv I won't go over my Internet cap whenever ATT gets their meter right and starts actually capping me. 

Will streaming from a remote network ever be possible?


----------



## cypherx

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think we can have a rational discussion about whether or not it "should" be allowed to work on a jailbroken device, but in the meantime there are contracts in place, and decisions have been made. DIRECTV will continue to exercise its right to build the app so that jailbroken devices are excluded.


Ok.

Well it is possible to get working, but it's not something an ordinary person would understand how to do. If they are not really tech savvy they may say "do what now?".

So I think DirecTV is safe in that regard.

I guess what angered me is that the application as a remote control, dvr programmer, and guide fail to function if the device is jailbroken. However in the prior version they had no issue whatsoever the status of the device. Sure it's because the prior version did not show live content from the respective content owners.

I will just casually express that I believe that DirecTV should just omit the streaming feature if the device is Jailbroken. After all there is nothing wrong with a simple remote control application (heck waltzremote.com can do it). When I upgraded and did my little tweak to get it to work, it ASKED me if I wanted to enable the live TV streaming add on. I think this question should just not even be asked if the device is Jailbroken. This way you are still allowed in the app for the guide and control features, but what you don't know doesn't hurt you. You don't know you can't do streaming because your jailbroken? Well then your not expecting to do streaming! Everybody wins!

Thats all I really have to say about that topic and how it applies to DAFI. I could certainly write a book about how I feel about jailbreaking or rooting a device you own, but that topic can really branch out well beyond DirecTV. 

Have a good one guys.


----------



## Stewpidity

wow pretty sweet addition, very nice


----------



## Drew2k

dualsub2006 said:


> And I'm sure DirecTV will be happy to publish an app for other systems just as soon as people start buying them. Until Android tablet sales are more than a statistical error you're just gonna have to wait.


For the 3rd quarter of 2011, sales of Android tablets accounted for 27% of all new tablets sold. That's not a statistical insignificance when more than a quarter of all new tablet sales are for Android devices. The number of Android tablet apps grows daily, and now it's just a waiting game to see when DIRECTV will share the tablet love with the new kid on the block... but I have no doubt it will happen. Soon.


----------



## Diana C

I would just point out that the Blockbuster app declines to start on a rooted Android so I expect the DirecTV app for Android (should one be released) will be the same.


----------



## Chris Blount

Regarding the jailbreaking issue, you have to look at it from Directv's point of view. There are too many unknowns when it comes to jailbreaking and the purpose of the jailbreak. DirecTV simply needed to make a choice on which one to support. It can't be both especially when you look at it regarding time and money.


----------



## gio12

Chris Blount said:


> Regarding the jailbreaking issue, you have to look at it from Directv's point of view. There are too many unknowns when it comes to jailbreaking and the purpose of the jailbreak. DirecTV simply needed to make a choice on which one to support. It can't be both especially when you look at it regarding time and money.


Sorry, thats crap! It worked before. They wrote simple simple piece of code to check for the jailbreak. they could easy omit this and just let people use their device like they did before. 
The hardware is NOT their property, its mine.


----------



## Garry

cforrest said:


> Looks like Cablevision's app that allows for watching live TV within your home network. I am not sure what is good about it, since most people have TVs everywhere they watch TV in their house, exception being the bathroom perhaps. Wish content owners would allow for outside the network streaming ala Slingbox, etc. If that ever happens then these apps would be great IMO, until then not something I am excited about personally.


While it's a nice app, I agree that I wish it could stream when I am not at home.
When I first saw the first look (while at work), at first blush, I thought that was it was for. Oh well. As you said, I have tvs in most rooms of my house.


----------



## NR4P

Hadn't use the last version of the app too much but this version brought me back. I don't have a tv on the patio but where I live the weather is great in the evenings. Sitting on the patio with this app means I don't have to be inside the house to watch everything. Hopefully more content will be available but for now, its very cool.


----------



## Alebob911

The hardware might be yours but without software what would you end up with? Most people that buy these products are looking for a stable easy to use reliable product.DIRECTV did the right thing with this.


gio12 said:


> Sorry, thats crap! It worked before. They wrote simple simple piece of code to check for the jailbreak. they could easy omit this and just let people use their device like they did before.
> The hardware is NOT their property, its mine.


----------



## BudShark

DodgerKing said:


> Cool.
> 
> Got my legally downloaded APP to work on my legally Jailbroken device to stream my legally paid for DirecTV content within my legal home network


Actually there is a piece in that you are missing. Your legally paid for DirecTV content is authorized for legally complying DirecTV systems. And the ONLY legal DirecTV system on an iPad is the DirecTV app running on a non-Jailbroken device. Otherwise, you are not legally following the agreement you signed with DirecTV.

So if you want to make a BIG deal out of it, yes, you are technically breaking legal agreements. Otherwise, it would be best to "stick it to the man" quietly without making a big deal out of it, thereby requiring an "equally" big response. By screaming from the mountaintop all you are doing is encouraging and pointing DirecTV and Apple towards a solution to stopping your workaround and pushing DBSTalk into having to comply with the very grey area of what is legal jailbreaking and what is illegal DMCA violation.


----------



## Thaedron

Wow, very nice, can't wait to check it out.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

This is cool... if you don't have a slingbox that is. I can watch anything from my DIRECTV service, anywhere, on my iPad, Android phone or Android tablet. NO LIMITS. Trumped!


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

DodgerKing said:


> And that it is. I, the authorized person am using it in my authorized home on my authorized device. I am not doing anything else with this APP that I will or will not be able to do if it wasn't JB. In actuality I am not breaking any legal agreement.
> 
> It as nothing to do with sticking it to the man. It has to do with me using the APP as it is intended to be used on a device that I own. If I modified my PC and it's OS by changing some of the commands and registry files to use it away that is more to my personal needs, that is no different than doing the same to my tablet. I am not doing anything illegal nor am I using it to steel items (get free APPs)


Looks like you need spell check on your PC and/or tablet...


----------



## Diana C

I find it amusing that so many people are irate over imposed limits on a functionality that was provided for free.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

I'm going to need a more comfortable toilet seat.


----------



## DodgerKing

"hbkbiggestfan" said:


> Looks like you need spell check on your PC and/or tablet...


You try typing a long paragraph on a phone with fat fingers and see how well you can do. Every other key I mean to hit is the wrong one and thus the missed spelled gibberish is autocorrected by the auto spell corrector; sometimes it is corrected to the wrong word

BTW, does anyone know why this site does not post the sig line from the phone APP?


----------



## rcw119

rcw119 said:


> I'm not getting any audio...


It seems that the Silent switch is affecting sound. This button is supposed to only silence app sounds and sound effects. It has no effect on music or the soundtrack from a video. Are others experiencing this issue?


----------



## LameLefty

hbkbiggestfan said:


> This is cool... if you don't have a slingbox that is. I can watch anything from my DIRECTV service, anywhere, on my iPad, Android phone or Android tablet. NO LIMITS. Trumped!


Well, considering you've paid substantial funds to both buy the Slingbox and it's absurdly overpriced Slingplayer iOS app, you can keep your "trump" of an extra that Directv has kindly decided to offer for free.


----------



## gio12

Alebob911 said:


> The hardware might be yours but without software what would you end up with? Most people that buy these products are looking for a stable easy to use reliable product.DIRECTV did the right thing with this.


Thats crap. Sorry, JB has nothing to do with making this app unstable. Its ONE word in the code, period.


----------



## gio12

Loaded the app on my wife's iPad. Seems to be VERY laggy and pixelated. then works fine, but then pauses and freezes.

Please don't tell me its my wi-fi connection. Because my wireless network worked BETTER than the DECA crap D*installed. Yes, my WET610n worked better than DECA for MRV.


----------



## gio12

DodgerKing said:


> A Simple change of true to false in the code


Correct.


----------



## DodgerKing

Something we can now do that we haven't been able to do, 4 programs on the same DVR at the same time.

1. Record one live program
2. Watch or record a second live program
3. Watch a third live program on the iPad through this APP
4. Watch a recorded program on your PC through DirecTV2PC


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

"LameLefty" said:


> Well, considering you've paid substantial funds to both buy the Slingbox and it's absurdly overpriced Slingplayer iOS app, you can keep your "trump" of an extra that Directv has kindly decided to offer for free.


True. I mean it really is cool of DIRECTV to add this free of charge. I just prefer my slingplayer, which only charged me one-time fees for the box and the apps. Its not like its a monthly charge Im paying for it, which DIRECTV will likely eventually do for this app if and when it offers all the substantial capabilities that my slingbox already offers.


----------



## sipester

DodgerKing said:


> Something we can now do that we haven't been able to do, 4 programs on the same DVR at the same time.
> 
> 1. Record one live program
> 2. Watch or record a second live program
> 3. Watch a third live program on the iPad through this APP
> 4. Watch a recorded program on your PC through DirecTV2PC


I think it's actually 6:

1. Record one live program
2. Record second live program
3. Record VOD via internet download onto DVR
4. Watch recorded program from DVR
5. Watch a third live program on the iPad through this APP 
6. Watch a recorded program on your PC through DirecTV2PC

Although #5 really has no relation to the DVR. Also, could be 7 (or more) activities if you count watching recorded programs that have been offloaded via Nomad.

And note all of the above can be done without MRV or RVU!


----------



## DodgerKing

"hbkbiggestfan" said:


> True. I mean it really is cool of DIRECTV to add this free of charge. I just prefer my slingplayer, which only charged me one-time fees for the box and the apps. Its not like its a monthly charge Im paying for it, which DIRECTV will likely eventually do for this app if and when it offers all the substantial capabilities that my slingbox already offers.


I believe that is next. They probably will charge a fee. If they do that, then the Sling will be more valuable.


----------



## jagrim

I applaud DTV for improving this app and hope to see more streaming stations but it will not replace my Slingbox. I would have preferred to pay DTV for a Slingbox type app that allows me to watch my subscriptions everywhere I have decent wi-fi or 3/4G.

What I would like even better is for DTV to get on board with the "Watch ESPN" app.


----------



## KenW

sipester said:


> I think it's actually 6:


What about nomad download?


----------



## woj027

tunce said:


> I am sure it is not that difficult to port the app to run on Lion. As we have a team that develops app for the iOS platform and now with Lion's subsets they are more similar in structure. So bottom line is if DirecTV wants to bring it out to the full Mac OS they can in a short time.
> 
> I would love that too, MacBook Pro TV = Joy.


Well I hope DirecTV gets their team on this.

It would be a great addition to our home computers (iMac and MBA)


----------



## Chris Blount

gio12 said:


> Thats crap. Sorry, JB has nothing to do with making this app unstable. Its ONE word in the code, period.


You still don't get it. Whether it makes the app unstable or not, the fact is that by jailbreaking the iPad, you are changing the circumstances under which the app runs. The app was specifically designed to run under a certain set of conditions. Whether its a simple code change or not, the fact is that something has changed... and lord knows what other things you are loading on to your jailbroken iPad that could also affect how this app runs.

As soon as you accept the reality that developers have a method to their madness, the better off you will be.


----------



## Justin23

Chris Blount said:


> You still don't get it. Whether it makes the app unstable or not, the fact is that by jailbreaking the iPad, you are changing the circumstances under which the app runs. The app was specifically designed to run under a certain set of conditions. Whether its a simple code change or not, the fact is that something has changed... and lord knows what other things you are loading on to your jailbroken iPad that could also affect how this app runs.
> 
> As soon as you accept the reality that developers have a method to their madness, the better off you will be.


Founder, SERVED! :lol:


----------



## Drew2k

dirtyblueshirt said:


> I'm going to need a more comfortable toilet seat.


This needs to be acknowledged ...

:lol:


----------



## 3782steveo

OK, I have the same problem with 1.3.1 that I had with the last version. It tells me that the receiver named "Living" (should be living room ;o) ) is not available when I try to access its playlist. Tells me to change playlist sharing to "Yes", but it is already set to "yes". All other receivers see it and can share its playlist. What have I done wrong?


----------



## gator1234

I know one of your receivers has to be connected to the internet. If this is the case will it work if you are say at a hotel with internet service or other WiFi locations.

Or since the Ipad can connect to the internet from your car via 3G would it work there as well?


----------



## mattgwyther

"KenW" said:


> What about nomad download?


DirecTV2PC counts as the DVR's single stream (Same as NOMAD) that means either DirecTV2PC or nomad as the 6th program


----------



## Alebob911

Yes only works in your home network. No remote viewing yet. There is nomad for that. 


gator1234 said:


> I know one of your receivers has to be connected to the internet. If this is the case will it work if you are say at a hotel with internet service or other WiFi locations.
> 
> Or since the Ipad can connect to the internet from your car via 3G would it work there as well?


----------



## quattro40v

Is this also coming to the iPhone?


----------



## mattgwyther

"gator1234" said:


> I know one of your receivers has to be connected to the internet. If this is the case will it work if you are say at a hotel with internet service or other WiFi locations.
> 
> Or since the Ipad can connect to the internet from your car via 3G would it work there as well?


No. The iPad and the HR2x need to be on the same LAN. So only inside you home.


----------



## mattgwyther

"3782steveo" said:


> OK, I have the same problem with 1.3.1 that I had with the last version. It tells me that the receiver named "Living" (should be living room ;o) ) is not available when I try to access its playlist. Tells me to change playlist sharing to "Yes", but it is already set to "yes". All other receivers see it and can share its playlist. What have I done wrong?


Have when verified the IP address DAFI has for the receiver is the same as the in the receiver's network setup?

You can change the name of the receiver on directv.com


----------



## poppo

While this is pretty cool, I too am one of those rural people with BW limits. I wish there was an option to stream from a DVR (unused tuner). Seems like a waste of BW since you have to be on the network your receivers are on that are already receiving the same data. I will find streaming recordings to be more useful. 

One nice feature is the 30 minute buffer that you can go back in case you missed the beginning of a show. Provided it's a channel that is available


----------



## kvchief

Nice addition. I noticed some pixelation, but it seemed to work itself out after a bit. I too would like to see access for recorded programs sitting on our DVRs. Overall, great progress! Good job DirecTV.


----------



## DMG

I rarely watch live TV...that's why I have a DVR. Add me to the list of people who want to watch content recorded from my DVR on my iPad, even when I'm at home.


----------



## Laxguy

DMG said:


> I rarely watch live TV...that's why I have a DVR. Add me to the list of people who want to watch content recorded from my DVR on my iPad, even when I'm at home.


Well, for ca. $150 you can get the nomad device and have that. No additonal bandwidth consumption, no buffering. etc.


----------



## Laxguy

Just back from a quick trip to Yosemite, and find this sweet thing on iTunes' Update app list. Installe in a jiffy, opened right up, and it's streaming within seconds. VERY nice work, team, both DIRECTV® guys and DBSers. 

Thanks.


----------



## cforrest

Tried this briefly on my wife's Ipad2 but can't get it to work since my DVRs are on another subnet (192.168.1.XXX) with my FIOS cable boxes & router, while my wireless (primary router) is on another subnet (192.168.0.XXX). So much for testing the live tv out since the app can't find the DVRs.


----------



## markrogo

Drew2k said:


> For the 3rd quarter of 2011, sales of Android tablets accounted for 27% of all new tablets sold.


I'd rather not have this pissing contest here, because I use both Android and iOS devices daily, but that figure is based on shipments, not sell through. There is no reason to believe the actual sell through of Android tablets is anywhere near one quarter of the market.

For more on this, I suggest this article: http://gigaom.com/mobile/1-in-4-tablets-from-last-quarter-run-on-android-hmmm/

Google searches will yield more.

Yes, Android tablets are making inroads, no they are not yet significant. And a good number of what has sold is currently Nook Colors, which would probably not even run the app if it was ported.

I suspect that Android 4.0 will begin to address the fragmentation of the platform and that the next wave of tablets will make it more possible to write an app once and reasonably expect it to run with a decent experience on a lot of different hardware. Until then, it's not reasonable to expect DirecTV to support Android tablets.

Apple "fanboy-ism" aside, this is a clear example of where the Apple model of one specific platform to write software for makes like better for consumers, even if it does so by limiting choice.


----------



## markrogo

LameLefty said:


> Well, considering you've paid substantial funds to both buy the Slingbox and it's absurdly overpriced Slingplayer iOS app, you can keep your "trump" of an extra that Directv has kindly decided to offer for free.


Yes, and for that $200-300 -- depending on model and how many apps you had to buy-- you get access to every single channel, you get access to every single recording, you get access on whatever smartphone you have, outside your home, over 3G/4G/Wifi, pretty much anywhere you can imagine.

I'm not saying the app isn't nice. But it's not remotely comparable to what a Slingbox can do. And given that they are fighting for rights to send you the channels you already pay for inside your home, I kind of doubt we'll be getting Slingbox functionality anytime soon -- for any amount of money.

The fact that Time Warner has started giving away Slingboxes to customers tells you how irrational the content providers can be.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> I think we can have a rational discussion about whether or not it "should" be allowed to work on a jailbroken device, but in the meantime there are contracts in place, and decisions have been made. DIRECTV will continue to exercise its right to build the app so that jailbroken devices are excluded.


I understand they want to protect content and that might be some of the reason they eliminated Jailbroken devices right now with streaming, but do iPads not have any kind of DRM onboard or is there no DRM built into the directv iPad app??
I don't have an iPad here but this issue interests me some. Reminds me of when Netflix came to android and originally only worked with devices that had DRM onboard in the chipset but they have since made it available to all.
My thought is that since netflix can get away with supporting rooted devices then the worry of content being stolen or recorded from streaming is no longer a valid one.

Now i know nothing about the innards of the jailbreak process for iOS devices but if it does mess with files the app needed to use somewhat I would see the reason to go the route they have for them...


----------



## leadout_kv

I'm just not getting the major advantage this app is CURRENTLY providing since the limitation is that you need to be on the same network. Lets see, watch a program on my iPad or watch a program on one of 4 wide screen TVs that I have in my home? Umm, I know, I can take the iPad into the bathroom with me and not come out for 30 minutes. Ok, still not really gettin it. 

When the limitation is removed that you need to be on the same network, then I'll get what the advantage is. I know I know, that would cause competition with Sling. Oh no.


----------



## gio12

Chris Blount said:


> You still don't get it. Whether it makes the app unstable or not, the fact is that by jailbreaking the iPad, you are changing the circumstances under which the app runs. The app was specifically designed to run under a certain set of conditions. Whether its a simple code change or not, the fact is that something has changed... and lord knows what other things you are loading on to your jailbroken iPad that could also affect how this app runs.
> 
> As soon as you accept the reality that developers have a method to their madness, the better off you will be.


This is excuse and seems like an answer from someone with a vested interest. I have never had an app have issues because my iOS device is JB. ZERO, PERIOD! I have over 150 apps on my iPhone alone. Nothing is every effected by a JB. Any ideas what the JB does? The JB on my phone and most likely others are for very simple things like notifications, email enchantments, etc.

Not that an issue can exist, but I have been JB and helping friends, coworkers, etc for years with JB on their phones. I would say over 100 people i know, ZERO have had issues with the JB effecting apps.

The truth and the FCAT is, D* has to please content providers, if they want live streaming. But its MY device and even on a free app, they should be ZERO restrictions on MY HARDWARE. The HW is NOT altered in any way. I decent programer form D* can right code another way to prevent piracy and allowing a JB iOS device to run fine. They were lazy on getting the app written this way. Just look at the code. :nono2:


----------



## LameLefty

gio12 said:


> This is excuse and seems like a shill of an answer. I have never had an app have issues because my iOS device is JB. ZERO, PERIOD! I have over 150 apps on my iPhone alone. Nothing is every effected by a JB. Any ideas what the JB does? The JB on my phone and most likely others are for very simple things like notifications, email enchantments, etc.
> 
> Not that an issue can exist, but I have been JB and helping friends, coworkers, etc for years with JB on their phones. I would say over 100 people i know, ZERO have had issues with the JB effecting apps.
> 
> The truth and the FCAT is, D* has to please content providers, if they want live streaming. But its MY device and even on a free app, they should be ZERO restrictions on MY HARDWARE. The HW is NOT altered in any way. I decent programer form D* can right code another way to prevent piracy and allowing a JB iOS device to run fine. They were lazy on getting the app written this way. Just look at the code. :nono2:


Look, it's YOUR hardware sure. But by buying it and booting it up, whether you want to admit it or not you're subject to the license agreements of the OS you're running. Your JB is in effect a hack into an unpatched vulnerability of the system, causing the security features of the OS to crash and allowing you to tamper with it. That doesn't change the fact that the first time you booted that device you are implicitly agreeing to the TOS of the software already on it.

Furthermore, you're also bound by the TOS of the apps you choose to download and run. This is the kicker in this instance: Directv says the app isn't allowed to be run on jailbroken devices. Period. You're stuck with that. It's far from the only app that has this restriction, and I expect more and more developers - especially ones displaying content subject to copyright restrictions - to start checking for JB status as well. You're pissing into the wind on this.


----------



## gio12

LameLefty said:


> Look, it's YOUR hardware sure. But by buying it and booting it up, whether you want to admit it or not you're subject to the license agreements of the OS you're running. Your JB is in effect a hack into an unpatched vulnerability of the system, causing the security features of the OS to crash and allowing you to tamper with it. That doesn't change the fact that the first time you booted that device you are implicitly agreeing to the TOS of the software already on it.
> 
> Furthermore, you're also bound by the TOS of the apps you choose to download and run. This is the kicker in this instance: Directv says the app isn't allowed to be run on jailbroken devices. Period. You're stuck with that. It's far from the only app that has this restriction, and I expect more and more developers - especially ones displaying content subject to copyright restrictions - to start checking for JB status as well. You're pissing into the wind on this.


A federal judge has already ruled tat JB is LEGAL and not a violation of any agreement with Apple and iOS. Apple has worked on my JB iPod Touch when it had issues. Not questions asked.

I will use another iPad and will invest in a slingbox down the road.
I am moving on.


----------



## gio12

cypherx said:


> Anyway the video quality is really good!
> 
> Back to the jailbreak thing... it's one thing to block STREAMING from jailbroken devices, but it should still allow you to remote control your receivers. It should just not ask you if you want to add on the live tv streaming. No idea that it's there, no idea that it *needs* to be 'fixed'.
> 
> Not that you can pirate anything off of it. Even on a jailbroken device, it plays on the screen. Plus they double authenticate you 1) DirecTV username and password and 2) checks home network for presence of your receiver.
> 
> I can't see what else you could do besides just use the app like any normal unjailbroken ipad.


Fine and I agree with that. But to shut out ALL use when it was allowed and working on previous JB devices. I would be fine with that. I have 2 iPads. One can be for streaming and allow my JB device to use the app in its previous state. I have an old copy of the iPad app, that I will install on my JB ipad, just for remote uses.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

LameLefty said:


> Look, it's YOUR hardware sure. But by buying it and booting it up, whether you want to admit it or not you're subject to the license agreements of the OS you're running. Your JB is in effect a hack into an unpatched vulnerability of the system, causing the security features of the OS to crash and allowing you to tamper with it. That doesn't change the fact that the first time you booted that device you are implicitly agreeing to the TOS of the software already on it.
> 
> Furthermore, you're also bound by the TOS of the apps you choose to download and run. This is the kicker in this instance: Directv says the app isn't allowed to be run on jailbroken devices. Period. You're stuck with that. It's far from the only app that has this restriction, and I expect more and more developers - especially ones displaying content subject to copyright restrictions - to start checking for JB status as well. You're pissing into the wind on this.


Doubt you see more devs going this way. like i said in my previous post Netflix is actually going in the opposite direction. They first required onboard DRM in the chipset to run on android devices, and now have opened it up to many other devices. Dunno if its because they got more imbeded DRM in the app itself or what but i assume it is. 
Hell now they openly support rooted devices with the recent release supporting CyanogenMod7 ROM devices. 
I just dont get how Netflix who allows streaming of a boat load of movies and content can get around dealing with "open handsets" and DIRECTV, and others can't.

I assume it will only be a matter of time before they remove the restriction. I just dont buy the whole "we do it b/c of pirating concerns" mumbo jumo as its evident other larger streaming apps handle this well now.


----------



## cypherx

LubbersLine said:


> I'm just not getting the major advantage this app is CURRENTLY providing since the limitation is that you need to be on the same network. Lets see, watch a program on my iPad or watch a program on one of 4 wide screen TVs that I have in my home? Umm, I know, I can take the iPad into the bathroom with me and not come out for 30 minutes. Ok, still not really gettin it.


I had it on in the Kitchen last night while I made dinner. Was much better than watching water boil :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount

gio12 said:


> This is excuse and seems like an answer from someone with a vested interest. I have never had an app have issues because my iOS device is JB. ZERO, PERIOD! I have over 150 apps on my iPhone alone. Nothing is every effected by a JB. Any ideas what the JB does? The JB on my phone and most likely others are for very simple things like notifications, email enchantments, etc.
> 
> Not that an issue can exist, but I have been JB and helping friends, coworkers, etc for years with JB on their phones. I would say over 100 people i know, ZERO have had issues with the JB effecting apps.
> 
> The truth and the FCAT is, D* has to please content providers, if they want live streaming. But its MY device and even on a free app, they should be ZERO restrictions on MY HARDWARE. The HW is NOT altered in any way. I decent programer form D* can right code another way to prevent piracy and allowing a JB iOS device to run fine. They were lazy on getting the app written this way. Just look at the code. :nono2:


No, I don't have a vested interest. I don't own stock in D* and could care less about how they program their stuff. The fact is that I understand why they did it.

Personally I don't have any sympathy for those that cry about an app not working because they jailbreak their device. You made your choice and D* made theirs. You can either deal with it or move on (which apparently you have).


----------



## gio12

Chris Blount said:


> No, I don't have a vested interest. I don't own stock in D* and could care less about how they program their stuff. The fact is that I understand why they did it.
> 
> Personally I don't have any sympathy for those that cry about an app not working because they jailbreak their device. You made your choice and D* made theirs. You can either deal with it or move on (which apparently you have).


No, but your site is looked over by D*, you have members on payroll with D* or are given FREE items by D*

Do you personally get free stuff form D* or Dish? Then you have a nested interest. People post something here negative about D* or Dish, then MODS can pull it? Same thing, vested interest of some kind in D*

So yes, you do and I understand that and why your opinions and the MODS will reflect this. To say you don't seems a bit absurd. But this message boar, is a privately ran company and its your choice.

We will agree to disagree and I am done with the JB subject.


----------



## WingNut

Love the app. Got it up and running on my JB'd iPad too. Sneaky DirecTv.....but not sneaky enough.


----------



## Diana C

Chris Blount said:


> ...Personally I don't have any sympathy for those that cry about an app not working because they jailbreak their device. You made your choice and D* made theirs. You can either deal with it or move on (which apparently you have).


+1 Well said.


----------



## gio12

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Doubt you see more devs going this way. like i said in my previous post Netflix is actually going in the opposite direction. They first required onboard DRM in the chipset to run on android devices, and now have opened it up to many other devices. Dunno if its because they got more imbeded DRM in the app itself or what but i assume it is.
> Hell now they openly support rooted devices with the recent release supporting CyanogenMod7 ROM devices.
> I just dont get how Netflix who allows streaming of a boat load of movies and content can get around dealing with "open handsets" and DIRECTV, and others can't.
> 
> I assume it will only be a matter of time before they remove the restriction. I just dont buy the whole "we do it b/c of pirating concerns" mumbo jumo as its evident other larger streaming apps handle this well now.


I agree. Devs want the MOST people running their apps as possible. I know 3 dev a a little, as they are customers on my business.


----------



## gio12

Steve said:


> No. Just the LIVE channels listed above.
> 
> Hope we can view recordings in the future, tho!


That would be the hope for me!


----------



## gio12

I would love to see this app run on a mac OSX. But I am dreaming, LOL!


----------



## WingNut

gio12 said:


> I would love to see this app run on a mac OSX. But I am dreaming, LOL!


x2............


----------



## Chris Blount

gio12 said:


> No, but your site is looked over by D*, you have members on payroll with D* or are given FREE items by D*
> 
> Do you personally get free stuff form D* or Dish? Then you have a nested interest. People post something here negative about D* or Dish, then MODS can pull it? Same thing, vested interest of some kind in D*
> 
> So yes, you do and I understand that and why your opinions and the MODS will reflect this. To say you don't seems a bit absurd. But this message boar, is a privately ran company and its your choice.
> 
> We will agree to disagree and I am done with the JB subject.


:nono2: Obviously we are done here. You still don't get it.


----------



## woj027

gio12 said:


> I would love to see this app run on a mac OSX. But I am dreaming, LOL!


I hope we are not dreaming! It would be a great addition to all the software/hardware DirecTV has put out, Connected Home, DirecTV2PC, Nomad, iPad app. This would just complete the circle (along with android and win mobile apps) And I believe make a lot of people happy.

Dreaming is, as I am inferring from you avatar, the Fish playing good enough that we continue to believe they might win a game (refer to first 54 minutes of Sunday's game on 10/23/11), but bad enough that we get the first pick in the draft (refer to end of Sunday's game on 10/23/11) to get someone other than Luck (because the Dolphins don't draft quarterbacks - see their draft history prior to and ever since Marnio's retirement).

It's tough being a Dolphin fan lately.


----------



## zudy

I don't feel sorry for the people that are JB. Get over it because you get alot of free apps that most honest people pay for and that is the main reason they do it is to get free **** that most people pay for.


----------



## WingNut

zudy said:


> I don't feel sorry for the people that are JB. Get over it because you get alot of free apps that most honest people pay for and that is the main reason they do it is to get free **** that most people pay for.


1. There is already a work around for JB'd iPads and the DirecTv app. So this is no longer an issue.

2. The difference here is nobody is stealing the DirecTv app. It is Free. Also, a JB'd device + DirecTv app won't allow you to receive channels you aren't authorized to have in the first place. So DirecTv is doing this simply to make other parties happy.

If there is a will, there is a way. So there will never be an application that JB'd device users won't be able to use. Eventually there is a work around.


----------



## gio12

zudy said:


> I don't feel sorry for the people that are JB. Get over it because you get alot of free apps that most honest people pay for and that is the main reason they do it is to get free **** that most people pay for.


Sorry, that is a false statement and clearly your opinion. I JB so i can get silly things like better notifications, multiple signatures with my emails, and stuff like that. Free Apps? You mean the ones that the JB developers won't charge for? Just to have my phone react the way I choose to?

I never heard of using the JB to get free Apple apps, sorry. I pay for any app that Apple offers. I have over 90 PAID apps on my phone.

99% of JB phones are for customizations, not piracy.


----------



## WingNut

gio12 said:


> Sorry, that is a false statement and clearly your opinion. I JB so i can get silly things like better notifications, multiple signatures with my emails, and stuff like that. Free Apps? You mean the ones that the JB developers won't charge for? Just to have my phone react the way I choose to?
> 
> I never heard of using the JB to get free Apple apps, sorry. I pay for any app that Apple offers. I have over 90 PAID apps on my phone.
> 
> 99% of JB phones are for customizations, not piracy.


While I agree that a lot of people use it form customization (including me), I think the 99% is a little high. I'd say it is closer to 50/50 for those who are strictly customizing vs customizing/DL'n free apps. It is just too easy to do.


----------



## gio12

woj027 said:


> I hope we are not dreaming! It would be a great addition to all the software/hardware DirecTV has put out, Connected Home, DirecTV2PC, Nomad, iPad app. This would just complete the circle (along with android and win mobile apps) And I believe make a lot of people happy.
> 
> Dreaming is, as I am inferring from you avatar, the Fish playing good enough that we continue to believe they might win a game (refer to first 54 minutes of Sunday's game on 10/23/11), but bad enough that we get the first pick in the draft (refer to end of Sunday's game on 10/23/11) to get someone other than Luck (because the Dolphins don't draft quarterbacks - see their draft history prior to and ever since Marnio's retirement).
> 
> It's tough being a Dolphin fan lately.


I understand the lack of Mac support because of Market Share and the cost involved. As much as I would love and need DIRECTV2PC to have a Mac version, I understand this not coming.

A little shocked that NOMAD does not have mac support, while having support for iOS. This should have come from day 1. How many iOS users are locked out of NOMAD use. Unless it works in BOOT CAMP or other VM.

Yes, the Dolphins stink, but they will get 1-2 wins at some point.

I am on the "Suck for Luck Train," but I wnat at least 1 win!


----------



## sipester

So although the new Ipad app has the benefit of not using a tuner from an H or HR device, why can't they just make a DirecTV2Ipad app? Surely the Ipad could handle that, and it would eliminate the whole internet stream issue (and yes, while they are at it, they should add live TV (based on your subscription) to both the DirecTV2Ipad and DirecTV2PC applications).


----------



## mattgwyther

"cforrest" said:


> Tried this briefly on my wife's Ipad2 but can't get it to work since my DVRs are on another subnet (192.168.1.XXX) with my FIOS cable boxes & router, while my wireless (primary router) is on another subnet (192.168.0.XXX). So much for testing the live tv out since the app can't find the DVRs.


Can't you change the subnet mask on the wireless access to a /22 (255.255.254.0) to include .0 and .1 on the same subnet?


----------



## dengland

Networks (NBC, CBS, ABC, FOX) would really be a plus. It would save me from my Christmas-time honey-do of installing a TV in the bathroom. Not looking forward to that install.


----------



## Chris Blount

dengland said:


> Networks (NBC, CBS, ABC, FOX) would really be a plus. It would save me from my Christmas-time honey-do of installing a TV in the bathroom. Not looking forward to that install.


I agree. Even just local channels would be awesome but there is probably a licensing issue there.


----------



## RunnerFL

cforrest said:


> Tried this briefly on my wife's Ipad2 but can't get it to work since my DVRs are on another subnet (192.168.1.XXX) with my FIOS cable boxes & router, while my wireless (primary router) is on another subnet (192.168.0.XXX). So much for testing the live tv out since the app can't find the DVRs.


It can't find what's not there.


----------



## poppo

LubbersLine said:


> I'm just not getting the major advantage this app is CURRENTLY providing since the limitation is that you need to be on the same network. Lets see, watch a program on my iPad or watch a program on one of 4 wide screen TVs that I have in my home?


Not everyone has 4 wide screen TVs. I have 2, but I have more rooms than that. I do not have a TV in the bedroom, but it would be easy enough to have the iPad there (which I already use with the Stream To Me app for all of my other movies).

But as I noted above, using the Internet is not really an option for me due to BW limits. So until I can stream recordings, it doesn't do me much good.


----------



## ChicagoBlue

gio12 said:


> NO ESPN, ESPN2 or ESPN U? FAIL. BUt keep going DIRECTV. Your getting there.


Simple reason why, Disney threatened to sue. Disney \ ESPN wants DTV to carry Longhorn and other channels, including the pass through authentication rights for the ESPN viewing application. DTV is not going to pay those crazy fees. This was a way to go around Disney and originally, from what I'm told, the ESPNs and Disney channels were included. At the very last moment (in the last few days) those streams were pulled out.

So if you want FAIL, blame it on the programmers. DTV tried.

I thought you quit DTV, why are you so concerned?


----------



## ChicagoBlue

LubbersLine said:


> I'm just not getting the major advantage this app is CURRENTLY providing since the limitation is that you need to be on the same network. Lets see, watch a program on my iPad or watch a program on one of 4 wide screen TVs that I have in my home? Umm, I know, I can take the iPad into the bathroom with me and not come out for 30 minutes. Ok, still not really gettin it.
> 
> When the limitation is removed that you need to be on the same network, then I'll get what the advantage is. I know I know, that would cause competition with Sling. Oh no.


This is easy. We don't have a tv in the bedroom. Last night I curled up in bed, watched some tv on the iPad in bed.

There's a reason why Time Warner, DTV, Cablevision are all not allowing live streaming outside the home. It's a pretty simple reason that's not hard to figure out. It starts with an "L" ends with an "L" and has an "EGA" in the middle of it. There's also a reason why Sling technology has been able to do it without being sued.


----------



## DawgLink

ChicagoBlue said:


> Simple reason why, Disney threatened to sue. Disney \ ESPN wants DTV to carry Longhorn and other channels, including the pass through authentication rights for the ESPN viewing application. DTV is not going to pay those crazy fees. This was a way to go around Disney and originally, from what I'm told, the ESPNs and Disney channels were included. At the very last moment (in the last few days) those streams were pulled out.
> 
> So if you want FAIL, blame it on the programmers. DTV tried.
> 
> I thought you quit DTV, why are you so concerned?


My life revolves around ESPN channels and such....with that said, I applaud DirecTV and everyone else for standing up to ESPN for the Longhorn Network garbage.

Good for DirecTV.


----------



## dualsub2006

"Drew2k" said:


> For the 3rd quarter of 2011, sales of Android tablets accounted for 27% of all new tablets sold. That's not a statistical insignificance when more than a quarter of all new tablet sales are for Android devices. The number of Android tablet apps grows daily, and now it's just a waiting game to see when DIRECTV will share the tablet love with the new kid on the block... but I have no doubt it will happen. Soon.


It isn't about how many sold last quarter, it's about how many people actually have an Android tablet. That number is meaningless right now compared to the iPad.

Go look at Android version number stats. Less than 2% of all Android devices are running Honeycomb, the current Android tablet version. To developers like DirecTV it doesn't appear that there are enough Android tablets to worry about.

I'm an Android guy. Won't own an iPhone. I'm a huge supporter of Android, but not at the expense of reality. The time will come when Android tablets will matter, that time is just not now.


----------



## cforrest

mattgwyther said:


> Can't you change the subnet mask on the wireless access to a /22 (255.255.254.0) to include .0 and .1 on the same subnet?


My linksys (WRT54G) won't allow a /22 subnet mask, will do /24 and up only. Don't feel like putting different firmware on device to achieve /22 subnet mask. Thanks for suggestion though, never knew about it.


----------



## dualsub2006

"WingNut" said:


> 2. The difference here is nobody is stealing the DirecTv app. It is Free. Also, a JB'd device + DirecTv app won't allow you to receive channels you aren't authorized to have in the first place. So DirecTv is doing this simply to make other parties happy.


Actually, jailbroken iOS devices and rooted Android devices are blocked because the device, once rooted, can be used to steal the stream. It's a commonsense approach to protecting the licensed content that DirecTV serves to its customers.

No amount of complaints will change the fact that content owners tend to not want their stuff accessed on devices that can be used to steal a naked copy of a movie or show.

You don't have to like it, you just have to deal with it.


----------



## Smidgerine

zudy said:


> I don't feel sorry for the people that are JB. Get over it because you get alot of free apps that most honest people pay for and that is the main reason they do it is to get free **** that most people pay for.


This statement annoys me. I absolutely did not jailbreak to be able to steal apps. I jailbroke to be able to run XBMC and to be able to run emulators for genesis, NES, SNES, and TG16 and other programs that Apple will not allow on the appstore.


----------



## dpeters11

zudy said:


> I don't feel sorry for the people that are JB. Get over it because you get alot of free apps that most honest people pay for and that is the main reason they do it is to get free **** that most people pay for.


Absolutely not true. I'm not currently jailbroken, because iOS5 makes a lot of improvements, but the main reason I did it was for apps like SBSettings and a couple of other things not allowed by Apple. Sure, I got a lot of apps that normally cost for free, but only through Free App a Day etc. Otherwise I bought them. I even bought an app on Cydia.

Pirating is not the main reason at all. Apple actually has hired some of the well known jailbreak app developers and hackers.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

dualsub2006 said:


> Actually, jailbroken iOS devices and rooted Android devices are blocked because the device, once rooted, can be used to steal the stream. It's a commonsense approach to protecting the licensed content that DirecTV serves to its customers.
> 
> No amount of complaints will change the fact that content owners tend to not want their stuff accessed on devices that can be used to steal a naked copy of a movie or show.
> 
> You don't have to like it, you just have to deal with it.


Your logic is deeply flawed. explain how Netflix who once required DRM hardware in the device now requires nothing of the such. In fact they SUPPORT rooted android devices now! They have never once blocked rooted devices and their latest release directly provides support for rooted devices since they added capability to work with CM7 ROMs now. 
So dont give me the whole "...rooted devices can steal the stream..." crap b/c thats just not the case. If it were Netflix would be in a load of trouble since thats what they do. They likely/obviously found a way to incorporate the security in the app and their process so it is doable.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Is it logic, or is just contractual? I think that it's probably contractual. DIRECTV has shown us before that content providers are a bit overbearing with what they put into contracts. I know that DIRECTV had to negotiate to get every single channel that's available. I wouldn't be surprised to see Time Warner, Fox, or one of the other big guys demanding "no jailbroken hardware."


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Stuart Sweet said:


> Is it logic, or is just contractual? I think that it's probably contractual. DIRECTV has shown us before that content providers are a bit overbearing with what they put into contracts. I know that DIRECTV had to negotiate to get every single channel that's available. I wouldn't be surprised to see Time Warner, Fox, or one of the other big guys demanding "no jailbroken hardware."


I wouldn't think it would be contractual meaning you wouldn't find the word "jailbroken" in the contract. Just that they require the content to be secure.
I find it hard to believe that Netflix has managed to get the film studios to sing off on allowing their content to be streamed unsecure. Hence the original DRM hardware req netflix had with android devices b/c they were so "open" it was dangerous. But since then they have evidently improved their DRM and incorporated it into the app itself or some other way b/c they now support fully rooted devices with their last update.

my only point is that if netflix can get around it and use a method that protects the content streamed to the device even if rooted then surely anyone else can, making it not about being rooted/jailbroken, but more about how the app is developed currently or the process is implemented. Id guess it will only be time before that "jailbreak" block is removed and they allow it on those devices. It took Netflix a few months but they eventually did it.

I can't see program stations requiring more than the money hungery film studios do.


----------



## gio12

dpeters11 said:


> Absolutely not true. I'm not currently jailbroken, because iOS5 makes a lot of improvements, but the main reason I did it was for apps like SBSettings and a couple of other things not allowed by Apple. Sure, I got a lot of apps that normally cost for free, but only through Free App a Day etc. Otherwise I bought them. I even bought an app on Cydia.
> 
> Pirating is not the main reason at all. Apple actually has hired some of the well known jailbreak app developers and hackers.


Yep, SBSetting is one the main reasons my I used the JB. I have bought many apps in Cydia.

Anyways, a JB developer already put a fix in Cydia. No need to tweak anymore.


----------



## gio12

DawgLink said:


> My life revolves around ESPN channels and such....with that said, I applaud DirecTV and everyone else for standing up to ESPN for the Longhorn Network garbage.
> 
> Good for DirecTV.


I agree with you.


----------



## dualsub2006

"Smidgerine" said:


> This statement annoys me. I absolutely did not jailbreak to be able to steal apps.... to be able to run emulators for genesis, NES, SNES


Your statement of intent contradicts itself. Game emulators aren't available in the app store because, you know, they violate copyright laws.

So, as content owners would see it, you're OK with swiping games for use on your device. It's a short jump to feeling entitled to use your device to swipe their content as well.

Jailbreak. Blocked.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

:backtotop
I think we should get away from attacking each other and arguing over why or why not people jailbroke their phones. 

The convo should be about the app and if its about the fact they dont allow jailbroken phones it should be along the lines of what they can do to still have the security in the app even on jailbroken phones, or other comments along those lines. 

Shouldn't be about how users are bad that jailbreak or anything like that.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think we should get back to the topic of the iPad app


----------



## woj027

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think we should get back to the topic of the iPad app


YEA!!

I want the iPad app to be ported or re-written to work on OSX!!


----------



## willmw

one word.... SWEET!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

WILLMW!


----------



## dualsub2006

"Sgt. Slaughter" said:


> Your logic is deeply flawed. explain how Netflix who once required DRM hardware in the device now requires nothing of the such. In fact they SUPPORT rooted android devices now!


 It's called encryption. Netflix uses it as does HBO. They allow rooted use because they've taken their own steps to protect their content and aren't relying solely on hardware DRM.

Neither is streaming content in the clear after passing simple authentication, but that doesn't mean that their content can't be swiped. It can be.

It's also a pretty well known fact that HBO blocks AirPlay and HDMI out on iOS devices that aren't jailbroken because the stream is fairly easy to rip. 


"Sgt. Slaughter" said:


> They have never once blocked rooted devices and their latest release directly provides support for rooted devices since they added capability to work with CM7 ROMs now.


And that right there is an inaccurate statement. The first release of Netflix for the original Droid was blocked on mine because I was rooted. I was there, I know. 


"Sgt. Slaughter" said:


> So dont give me the whole "...rooted devices can steal the stream..." crap b/c thats just not the case.


But it's not crap. You think you know you're right but that doesn't make it any less possible for streams to be stolen on rooted/jailbroken devices.

It can be done. Do I know how to do it? Actually, I don't. It's not that hard to figure out.

Do I know that DirecTV is using weak or no encryption past authentication? No, I don't.


----------



## gio12

woj027 said:


> YEA!!
> 
> I want the iPad app to be ported or re-written to work on OSX!!


We can only dream. Its a very nice feature, but until more channels arrives, it will be a novelty for some.


----------



## mattgwyther

"cforrest" said:


> My linksys (WRT54G) won't allow a /22 subnet mask, will do /24 and up only. Don't feel like putting different firmware on device to achieve /22 subnet mask. Thanks for suggestion though, never knew about it.


I'm sure you are not using 254 IPs, just move your wireless to this upper end of the .1


----------



## lparsons21

woj027 said:


> YEA!!
> 
> I want the iPad app to be ported or re-written to work on OSX!!


That would be very nice, especially if they incorporate some of the stuff that Directv2PC does into it.

That said, IF they decide to do it, I certainly hope it is a much better program than directv2pc is.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

dualsub2006 said:


> It's called encryption. Netflix uses it as does HBO. They allow rooted use because they've taken their own steps to protect their content and aren't relying solely on hardware DRM.
> 
> Neither is streaming content in the clear after passing simple authentication, but that doesn't mean that their content can't be swiped. It can be.
> 
> .......
> But it's not crap. You think you know you're right but that doesn't make it any less possible for streams to be stolen on rooted/jailbroken devices.
> 
> It can be done. Do I know how to do it? Actually, I don't. It's not that hard to figure out.
> 
> Do I know that DirecTV is using weak or no encryption past authentication? No, I don't.


As for the droid being blocked b/c it was rooted im sorry i forgot about that as i had an evo4g and we got the app quick on our device and dont remember being blocked b/c of root ever. regardless they haven't cared/blocked in awhile, and now fully support being rooted now.

So your saying that b/c this content is being streamed live that it can't be encrypted like Netflix/HBO are doing???

Im not saying nor have I ever said that it wasn't "possible" to steal the stream even on netflix/hbo apps. What I will say is that I find it very hard to believe that regular programing networks will req more security than the film studios would. 
Hence my whole argument saying that if Netflix can get away with allowing it on rooted devices then so should DIRECTV as long as they take the steps Netflix has taken.

But if its impossible to do what netflix does with movies on a delayed stream then ill end my argument right now. I just dont think thats the case less someone would like to explain why it is.

I just think this is the first step for streaming for them and rather than take the time to do the steps Netflix/hbo has in their app they figured rather get it out to some first and then expand it to "jailbroken" devices later. Which would be just like Netflix did with their rollout.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think the fairest thing to do at this point, is close this thread. I will open up two more... one for jailbreak discussions and one for iPad issues.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

New thread for issues: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=198257
New thread for jailbreak talk: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=198258


----------

